# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Spanningshoofdpijn: weet het even niet meer.

## LittleKitty

Hallo allemaal, 

Ik wou hier even mijn klachten kwijt sinds mijn huisarts niet veel informatie verlengt en ik met internet er ook niet goed uit kom.

Ik heb nu zo'n 3 weken last van hoofdpijn (zover ik mij kan herinneren). Dinsdag kreeg ik last van pijn in mijn nek en schouder en was zo erg dat ik werk afbelde en naar de huisarts ging de volgende dag. Die woensdag kreeg ik ook last van mijn arm en die viel ook snel in slaap/vermoeid. 

Mijn huisarts stelde vast dat het spanningshoofdpijn was, vaak veroorzaakt door stress. En nu ben ik de laatste tijd depressief en bezorgt geweest dus dit leek mij te kloppen. Hij schreef mij 500mg paracetamol/10mg codeïne voor 3x daags 2 pilletjes zonder erbij te zeggen voor hoelang en ik kon eventueel naar een fysiotherapeute, dat was het.

Nu ben ik deze pillen al 5 dagen aan het slikken en las net op internet dat pijnstillers slikken meer dan een paar dagen juist niet goed was. Ze werken trouwens wel aardig tegen de hoofdpijn de ene keer, een andere keer weinig. 

Mijn arm is ook erg pijnlijk en moeizaam. Kan er niet veel kracht mee zetten of veel gebruiken. Mijn hand begint soms op te zwellen.

Nu las is ook dat spanningshoofdpijn meestal paar uur tot 7 dagen was en als het meer dan 15 dagen in een maand was er sprake was van chronische spanningshoofdpijn.

Ben ook erg moe de laatste tijd, terwijl ik toch aardig goede slaap krijg naast de nachtmerries.

Heeft iemand een idee? 
Alvast bedankt

Littlekitty

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Heyy,, 

Denk dat het verstandig is om naar een fysio te gaan. Ik heb zelf ook al jaren last van spaningshoofdpijn en ben dit jaar eindelijk maar toch door gestuurd naar een fysiotherapeut! Als ik jou was zal ik daar eens heen bellen en kijken wat die allemaal voor je kan betekenen.. 

Heel veel sterkte

Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## MissMolly

Het lijkt erop dat je spieren in de nek en arm behoorlijk verstard zijn, en dat dat de hoofdpijn veroorzaakt.
De pijnstillers verlichten de symptomen van de hoofdpijn, maar verlossen je niet van de spierspanning. En die spierspanning zal hoofdpijn - en allerlei andere klachten zoals krachtverlies in je arm - blijven veroorzaken. De spierspanning moet dus aangepakt worden, en zo mogelijk ook de oorzaak van die spierspanning.

Het lijkt me dus zeker verstandig om naar een fysiotherapeut te gaan, en misschien kan je ook eens kijken of je soms kou of tocht op je nek en schouder krijgt, zit je vaak bij een open raam, bij een airco, of staat de blower van je auto op je gezicht en nek gericht?

Stress kan je spieren ook enorm vast zetten, maar voor spierontspanning helpt paracetamol helemaal niet. Ibuprofen heeft wel een licht spierontspannende werking, en diazepam (valium) ontspant geest en spieren.
Nu zal de arts hopelijk niet al te scheutig zijn met valium, maar er zijn ook nog andere methodes. Sauna, met name infraroodsauna kan ook helpen de spieren weer los te maken. En het ontspant geestelijk ook heerlijk.

----------


## LittleKitty

Bedankt voor de reacties.

Gelukkig gaat het de laatste tijd al wat beter, hoofdpijn komt wel steeds terug maar weer hetzelfde als 2 weken terug. Zeurende pijn en steken wat soms een paar uur of een dag duurt. Pijn in mijn schouder blijft, zit nu ook in mijn rechter schouder en heb nog steeds weinig krach in mijn arm. Ik ben wel heel moei de laatste tijd, word niet uitgerust wakker.

Heb wel vaak last van spanningen dat ik mij altijd te veel zorgen maak en ik een paniekstoornis heb. Ik ben dus nog niet zeker of het lichamelijk of psychisch is. Maar misschien is een fysio wel iets om te proberen, zodat ik psychisch kan uitsluiten omdat mijn spieren misschien zoals je zegt verstard zijn. Ben niet goed met sauna's van wegen hyperventilatie.

Zover ik weet heb ik niet echt last van kou of tocht, ik slaap onder een open raam maar dat doe ik al mijn hele leven dus denk dat dat het niet kan zijn.

Bedankt en ik zal is kijken wat de opties zijn voor fysio.
Groeten, 
Littlekitty

----------


## ikke64

Ook naproxen is een goede pijnstiller met uitstekende spier ontspannende werking. Niet op de nuchtere maag innemen maar verder gewoon bij de drogist te koop. Ik heb zelf ook regelmatig last van spannings hooftpijn. En ook mijn nek en schouders zitten dan vast. Naproxen help bij mij erg goed. Alleen begint het pas na zo'n 24 uur te werken. St jankruit werk bij mij erg ontspannend. Zelf gebruik ik die van het eigen merk van kruitvat. redelijk goedkoop en de werking is prima. Niet in eens er mee stoppen maar afbouwen na verloop van tijd. Dit homeopathische product heeft bijna geen bijwerkingen. Om goed te slapen gebruikte ik ook wel eens een kruidvat product uit de zelfde serie. Weet echter niet meer hoe het precies heette. Slaap zacht of zo.

Gr Ikke

----------


## ikke64

Als aanvulling. Mijn nachtmerries verdwenen binnen enkele dagen. En als je voldoende tijd neemt om te slapen heb je er overdag geen last van. Een uur voor het slapen gaan innemen. Bij veel slaapmiddelen van de HA ben je ook overdag duf is mijn ervaring.

Gr Ikke

----------


## MissMolly

Wat is psychisch en wat is lichamelijk?
De spierspanning is lichamelijk, het krachtverlies en de hoofdpijn ook.

De oorzaak daarvan kan heel goed in je paniekstoornis zitten, dus misschien wordt het gewoon tijd om daar eens echt hulp voor te zoeken.
Want er is met therapie of medicijnen, of een combinatie daarvan, best iets aan te doen.

Wacht niet tot de geestelijke belasting van je stress en angst je ook lichamelijk sloopt.

----------

